# a little fun with my wife



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I just came off the night tour back to working days, while on the nigth tour I really don't drink at all due to just the PITA it is of being tired and other things.

But now on days I can come home and ahve 3 or 4 beers a night which I like to do.

I am pretty mellow and go lucky so there is really no change in me when I do drink.

But my wife says to me, maybe you should slow down on the drinking, IE stomach getting fatter 

So I say to her....Well I'll tell you what i'll do, For every day YOU exercise, Cardio or weights (I work out every day) I will not drink a beer that day.

She agreed...

See it is easy for me not to drink a beer I just like the taste, but i like drinking water better. But this turned out to be a great motivator for my wife, becuase I help her exercise.

she just amy be in Bikini shape by summer...LOL


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

you wonderful manipulating bastark!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL she hasn't worked out the last two days, but I still didn't drink only reason becuase I just didn't feel like it. 

But I did buy her a sexy christmas outfit for a nice photo shoot!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

3-4 beers a night was what I was doing. I still hear my wife telling me how much it bothered her laying on my chest at night to sleep and all she can smell is my breath (brushed teeth or not) breathing down from my mouth/gut. She said it was a turn off being all she could smell. Oh and she used to always say the same thing, dont you think you've had enough?

yep, I love the flavor of beer too. I also drink a ton of water, but stopped drinking beer and wont go back. There was nothing like a ribeye steak and the darkest beer I could find in a frosted mug....


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

That is EXACTLY the way to motivate someone! Double-points for giving her a goal that ends up benefiting BOTH of you.


----------

